# Silent Java Installation - Heap Space setzen



## Loki2 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie ich bei einer silent installation von Java den Java Heap Space erhöhen kann? Ich muss irgendwie den Parameter -Xmx512m in mein Java rein bekommen. Ich finde aber einfach kein Batch-Befehl oder Registry Einstellung... :-(

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den Parameter setzen kann.

Gruß und so,
Loki2


----------

